

Ubuntu for Tablets trailer - jrgifford
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5_4fXQcxFRs

======
ataleb52
I have to say it looks pretty darn sweet. Super clean and fluid...but then
again it is a promo video.

I do want to know how well it'll play with other services and apps. The video
chat part of the video looks awesome but if others have to be on Ubuntu to be
able to take full advantage of it's feature I'll be disappointed.

